# Networkmanager 0.7 + Eduroam ???

## psych

Hey,

i need your help   :Sad:   ...

I have a Dell Latitude e6500 Notebook with a Intel 5300AGN wireless card running fine with Gentoo Kernel 2.6.28 and networkmanager ...

But not in the university Network and eduroam (protected by Wpa2 Enterprise) ... 

The Logfile shows me this:

```

an  5 16:31:23 douglas NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jan  5 16:31:23 douglas NetworkManager: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Jan  5 16:31:23 douglas NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Jan  5 16:31:27 douglas NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Jan  5 16:31:27 douglas [  349.270877] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1e:4a:bf:5e:b0

Jan  5 16:31:27 douglas [  349.273110] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1e:4a:bf:5e:b0

Jan  5 16:31:27 douglas [  349.277955] wlan0: authenticated

Jan  5 16:31:27 douglas [  349.277962] wlan0: associate with AP 00:1e:4a:bf:5e:b0

Jan  5 16:31:27 douglas [  349.282602] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1e:4a:bf:5e:b0 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

Jan  5 16:31:27 douglas [  349.282608] wlan0: associated

Jan  5 16:31:27 douglas NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Jan  5 16:31:48 douglas NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.

Jan  5 16:31:48 douglas NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6

Jan  5 16:31:48 douglas NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets

Jan  5 16:31:48 douglas [  370.756370] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)

Jan  5 16:31:48 douglas NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

```

Any ideas???

Thx,

Psych

----------

## palettentreter

Dunno how NetworkManager works, but I do the same thing with iwl4965agn and wpa_supplicant only. Connecting to eduroam seems difficult, sometimes wpa_supplicant does the association and EAP-Auth in a matter of seconds, sometimes I have to wait for many minutes before it finally manages to get authenticated via EAP.

If you have the network configured in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, you could post the output of wpa_supplicant when run from a terminal. Maybe we can help you then.

----------

## Gef

I use Eduroam daily.

Below is my working wpa_supplicant.conf. My notebook has a "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)" card, the driver module is autoloaded by udev, and the service is coldplugged.

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=2

ap_scan=1 // ap_scan=2 may work also

fast_reauth=1

network={

   ssid="eduroam"

        eap=TTLS 

   proto=WPA RSN

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        identity="user@domain.tld"

        password="myverysecretpassword"

   phase2="auth=PAP"

   priority=10

   client_cert="/path/to/radius/cert" // seems optional  with this AP.

   }

```

----------

## psych

Ok university network (Münster Germany) works with wpa_supplicant...

```

status

bssid=00:22:90:f9:98:a0

ssid=uni-ms

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2/IEEE 802.1X/EAP

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=128.176.255.134

Supplicant PAE state=AUTHENTICATED

suppPortStatus=Authorized

EAP state=SUCCESS

selectedMethod=25 (EAP-PEAP)

EAP TLS cipher=AES256-SHA

EAP-PEAPv0 Phase2 method=MSCHAPV2

```

but not with networkmanager....

```

<2>Trying to associate with 00:22:90:f9:98:af (SSID='uni-ms' freq=5320 MHz)

<2>Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<2>Trying to associate with 00:22:90:f9:91:20 (SSID='uni-ms' freq=2462 MHz)

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<2>Associated with 00:22:90:f9:91:20

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<2>Trying to associate with 00:22:90:f9:91:20 (SSID='uni-ms' freq=2462 MHz)

<2>Associated with 00:22:90:f9:91:20

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<2>Trying to associate with 00:22:90:f9:98:a0 (SSID='uni-ms' freq=2437 MHz)

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<2>Associated with 00:22:90:f9:98:a0

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<2>Trying to associate with 00:22:90:f9:98:a0 (SSID='uni-ms' freq=2437 MHz)

<2>Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<2>Trying to associate with 00:22:90:f9:98:af (SSID='uni-ms' freq=5320 MHz)

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

```

Networkmanager would be nice.... 

Ideas?

Thx,

PSych

----------

## Se7enLC

Have you tried WICD? I've found that it works a lot better than networkmanager for gentoo, and it's much easier to configure (since it actually has things you can configure)

----------

